# Process of placing Family Residency Visa at Airport



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone could give me some information on how to keep the original residency visa of family at the airport. I have sent the copy back home for ticketing and stuff and now i have been told that I have to keep the original at the airport so that they can collect it from the Visa counter. 

Can somebody shed some light on this and how to proceed with this.

Thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im a little confused by the question - sorry.

Your family needs to be here in the country to take their medical tests before residency can be finalized.

Has this been done 1st?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

saya123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some information on how to keep the original residency visa of family at the airport. I have sent the copy back home for ticketing and stuff and now i have been told that I have to keep the original at the airport so that they can collect it from the Visa counter.
> 
> ...


Try using one of the Meet & Greet services like Marhaba or Ahlan

HTH


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Im a little confused by the question - sorry.
> 
> Your family needs to be here in the country to take their medical tests before residency can be finalized.
> 
> Has this been done 1st?


im sorry for not being clear.. medical is required to get the residency visa stamped on ur passport.. im talking about the visa page which the sponsor gets from immigration department to bring his family. I have it with me for my family and it will have to be kept at dubai airport in order for them to enter the country. 

i read somewhere that there are these visa delivery services, so was wondering if any of you are aware of these.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Try using one of the Meet & Greet services like Marhaba or Ahlan
> 
> HTH


Thanks man.. will have a look at it.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

saya123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some information on how to keep the original residency visa of family at the airport. I have sent the copy back home for ticketing and stuff and now i have been told that I have to keep the original at the airport so that they can collect it from the Visa counter.
> 
> ...


Hi saya123
You send a copy of the visa to your family. And the original should be in the counter inside the airport when they will come. They cannot enter the country without the original. In addition, you need the original to finish the process of the visa.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi mr.alsuwaidi,

Yeah thats wat i have heard and thats the reason i msged you guys to inquire as to how exactly do i keep it inside the airport.. as in do i go myself, and if so, then would they let me inside? or are the counters outside? 

plus as mentioned by crazymazy1980 that i can use services like marhaba or ahlan.. i have gone to their website and they seem to be vip pick and drop services from the airport.. i have googled and found out that there is this service from DNATA in collabration with DNRD where they take about 40dhs and they do it for u so that u dont have to bother goin urself.. i have sent them an enquiry so lets see wat they have to say..


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

saya123 said:


> Hi mr.alsuwaidi,
> 
> Yeah thats wat i have heard and thats the reason i msged you guys to inquire as to how exactly do i keep it inside the airport.. as in do i go myself, and if so, then would they let me inside? or are the counters outside?
> 
> plus as mentioned by crazymazy1980 that i can use services like marhaba or ahlan.. i have gone to their website and they seem to be vip pick and drop services from the airport.. i have googled and found out that there is this service from DNATA in collabration with DNRD where they take about 40dhs and they do it for u so that u dont have to bother goin urself.. i have sent them an enquiry so lets see wat they have to say..


I think every airport it’s different. the counters outside and you will pay money. And the will take the visa and they will give it to your family inside where they stamp the entrance. Anyone who will pick them up he can do that…


----------

